# Sometimes mobile home removals are very easy



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice removal and video. Good thinking on your part to do the split there. Sometimes when I'm looking for the queen in my bee vac I'll bang the bees and wait for her to "swim" along the top of the mass of bees. Works quite well. Bees seem pretty gentle too!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

MangoBee said:


> Very nice removal and video. Good thinking on your part to do the split there. Sometimes when I'm looking for the queen in my bee vac I'll bang the bees and wait for her to "swim" along the top of the mass of bees. Works quite well. Bees seem pretty gentle too!


Thanks, MangoBee!

I appreciate that tip, also.

Any edge I can gain is fine by me.

One thing I've been religious about lately is changing out the hive body a day or two after the cut-out in order to clean out detritus, hive beetles and hive beetle larvae from the bottoms.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>changing out the hive body a day or two after the cut-out in order to clean out detritus,

You have graduated to Langstroth hives so your next step in is graduating to a Bushkill/Robo style vac. A bucket vac mixes the bees and garbage when you dump it. A Bushkill style vac leaves the detritus on the floor of the vac, the bees crawl off of it onto the combs, and it is left behind in the vac when you transfer the super of combs onto a bottom board. It also saves the bees another trauma, they are on combs as soon as they are vacuumed. There is also no pressing hurry to deal with the vacuumed bees, as the vac serves as a temporary top and bottom.


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's a video of a queen swimming:


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Good removal!! Any removal you find a queen and can make a split from is a success. Like odfrank said, a bushkill style vac is an excellent upgrade, I use one when I need it.

I would make one more suggestion. That removal could have been done without a vac at all. I have a decent sized rubbermaid container that I have cut out windows in and replaced them with 1/8" hardware cloth. The large clumps of bees can be brushed into the box and set in the shade. Then remove comb and install into frames. Find the queen in the container or as you remove comb. Cage her and put her with the comb. Then, like you are already doing, the bees will do the rest. 

It's essentially the same thing you have been doing, just removing the vac and potential damage to any bees all together. I do this as often as possible. The only time I really don't do this is when they have too much room to run (which you can slow with HBG), are aggressive, or are hard to reach.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

Whow 3 out of one! Excellent work Pat. Enjoyed watching the video as usual BUT BUT 'reunited' you didn't sing for us


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

ollie said:


> Whow 3 out of one! Excellent work Pat. Enjoyed watching the video as usual BUT BUT 'reunited' you didn't sing for us



Sorry I didn't perform. The customer wouldn't have appreciated it. I actually caught some flack from the husband for very weird reasons. I thought he was joking at first.

But anyhow, I inspected those three hives yesterday. All three are doing fantastic. One of the splits has a newly-emerged black queen. The other split has a number of capped cells. I stole a few, lol.

.


----------

